# Apple Music Library not Syncing



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

I have logged into my Apple ID used for music on my M3, I also made sure that Sync Library is turned on on my iPhone. None of my Playlists, etc are showing up. 

Any ideas on what to do to get it syncing in the car?


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Ok, I finally figured it out. I accidentally signed in using the wrong account. Signed out and back using the proper login and all is good.


----------



## Dundoleo (Mar 29, 2021)

Adding Apple Music and the MyQ garage door opener feature was a nice Christmas present from Elon.
Now...if we could get CarPlay and Android Auto added...I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Maxpilot (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a vertical screen car (Model S) and since these cars are kind of being forgotten by Elon, I was pleasently surprised to get Apple Music. It sounds better to my ear, but that might not be the case.


----------

